
Antikythera Mechanism - sanjeetsuhag
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism
======
GoMonad
The YouTube channel clickspring is building this in their hobby machine shop.
Really goes into detail as well as guessing how they would have built it back
then. Fantastic channel in general.

~~~
Doxin
The last video also really demonstrates how incredibly complex the mechanism
is. It manages to fairly accurately simulate the moons orbit around earth
using an ingenious set of gears for example.

------
java-man
Next time we see gears like this happened something like after 1,500 years.
Imagine where human kind would be if progress kept pace without this giant
gap!

